# Tecumseh 9hp surging, new carb also



## fespo (Jul 9, 2017)

I have a 9hp horizontal shaft on a old snow blower, carb was getting pitted and needed new gaskets. I cleaned it out good and installed new gaskets and still surging. So I tried a new aftermarket carb and new fuel line and open the gas cap and keep doing the same thing, I even tried different throttle linkage positions and that help a little but still not right. Now the icing on the cake, I was letting it run and it dies again and went i went to pull the rope, it was locked up!!!! I removed the plug and then I tried pulling the rope and then it was free again. Any ideas? Thank you


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

For the surging, drain the gas from the carb and tank in to a plastic bottle, same for your gas can. Put fresh gas in. Then readjust your governor, see the internet for instructions. The latter is probably your problem.


----------



## all3939 (Dec 21, 2014)

fespo said:


> I was letting it run and it dies again and went i went to pull the rope, it was locked up!!!! I removed the plug and then I tried pulling the rope and then it was free again. Any ideas? Thank you


You have to check your valve clearance.


----------



## fespo (Jul 9, 2017)

My gas is fresh, in a steel safety can in a heated garage but I will try with new gas from the pump again tomorrow. What do you think about the engine/rope not beable to move?


----------



## markopollo (Nov 30, 2019)

fespo said:


> My gas is fresh, in a steel safety can in a heated garage but I will try with new gas from the pump again tomorrow. What do you think about the engine/rope not beable to move?


it could be that it was flooded (ive noticed that some cheap copy carbs tend to run a lot richer then normal) 

so when you remove the spark plug it released all the compression. then it freed up.


if the engine is surging, that could mean a lot of different things, 

first, your air/fuel ratio is off (ether too lean or too rich) try tinkering with the air mix screw on the carb (just remember the spec you started out with)

second, your valve lash could be off (that can make it lock up as well, some Tecumseh incorporate the compression release into the valves. 

third, you could have a air leak somewhere (check between the intake and the carb, thats the most common place) 


hope this helps, a surging engine is really annoying


----------

